# value proposition



## Agiii

Drodzy Forumowicze,

w jaki sposób przetłumaczylibyście wyrażenie "value proposition" na polski? "Propozycja wartości" brzmi chyba dziwnie?

Piszę tekst ekonomiczny (styl raczej naukowy) i chcę napisać, że będę analizowała "value proposition dostarczany przez [pewne rozwiązanie technologiczne] firmom z niego korzystającym". Znaczenie, w którym chcę tego użyć pokrywa się z tym przykładowym zdaniem z internetu:

"Companies are intrigued by the attractive value proposition that virtualization presents".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Drodzy Forumowicze,
> 
> w jaki sposób przetłumaczylibyście wyrażenie "value proposition" na polski? "Propozycja wartości" brzmi chyba dziwnie?
> 
> Piszę tekst ekonomiczny (styl raczej naukowy) i chcę napisać, że będę analizowała "value proposition dostarczany przez [pewne rozwiązanie technologiczne] firmom z niego korzystającym". Znaczenie, w którym chcę tego użyć pokrywa się z tym przykładowym zdaniem z internetu:
> 
> "Companies are intrigued by the attractive value proposition that virtualization presents".


Najpierw należałoby wyjaśnić co "value proposition" w ogóle znaczy, zanim będzie się próbowało przetłumaczyć. Z zacytowanego zdania nic nie wynika.


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> Najpierw należałoby wyjaśnić co "value proposition" w ogóle znaczy, zanim będzie się próbowało przetłumaczyć. Z zacytowanego zdania nic nie wynika.



Zabawny komentarz. "Value proposition" to określenie bardzo często spotykane w naukach ekonomicznych.

Jak wpiszesz "value proposition" w googla wyświetli się definicja (oraz prawie 8 milionów stron z tym wyrażeniem).


----------



## zaffy

add a customer value proposition > przedstawić propozycję wartości dla klienta


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Zabawny komentarz. "Value proposition" to określenie bardzo często spotykane w naukach ekonomicznych.
> 
> Jak wpiszesz "value proposition" w googla wyświetli się definicja (oraz prawie 8 milionów stron z tym wyrażeniem).


Nie wiem co w tym jest zabawnego. 
Jeżeli sama dobrze rozumiesz ten termin to nie powinnaś mieć problemów z jego wyjaśnieniem, i odsyłać do Googla. Nota bene, kiepska to propozycja, mając na uwadze fakt, że Google to nie jest źródło godne zaufania, i możesz znaleźć tam mnóstwo fałszywych informacji.
Poza tym, to nie jest forum dla ekonomistów, a także nie możesz oczekiwać, że wszyscy znają się na wszystkim.
Czy ty na przykład wiesz co to jest "preparation and brief"?


----------



## jasio

Agiii said:


> Piszę tekst ekonomiczny (styl raczej naukowy) i chcę napisać, że będę analizowała "value proposition dostarczany przez [pewne rozwiązanie technologiczne] firmom z niego korzystającym". Znaczenie, w którym chcę tego użyć pokrywa się z tym przykładowym zdaniem z internetu:
> "Companies are intrigued by the attractive value proposition that virtualization presents".


Ja bym się nie zastanawiał nad tym, co oznacza samo 'value proposition', lecz nad tym, co oznacza całe to zdanie - którego w dodatku zapewne w trosce o ochronę przed plagiatem nie przytoczyłaś w całości, choć jak wiadomo, diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.



Agiii said:


> Zabawny komentarz. "Value proposition" to określenie bardzo często spotykane w naukach ekonomicznych.


W biznesie i marketingu też można je spotkać, choć zawsze miałem wrażenie, że w tym ostatnim przypadku jest używane raczej jako dobrze kojarzący się buzz-word ku utrapieniu tłumaczy, niż jako określenie niosące realną wartość poznawczą.



Ben Jamin said:


> Nie wiem co w tym jest zabawnego.
> Jeżeli sama dobrze rozumiesz ten termin to nie powinnaś mieć problemów z jego wyjaśnieniem, i odsyłać do Googla.


Całkowita zgoda.
Jeżeli ten termin ma ustalone (albo przynajmniej preferowane) tłumaczenie w naukach ekonomicznych należałoby skorzystać z odpowiedniego słownika branżowego, ewentualnie forum zawodowego (ekonomicznego), a nie tworzyć neologizmy w rodzaju "międzymordzia". A jeżeli takiego ustalonego tłumaczenia nie ma, to najlepiej oddać to opisowo, żeby czytelnik mógł zdanie zrozumieć bez tłumaczenia na powrót na angielski.



Ben Jamin said:


> Nota bene, kiepska to propozycja, mając na uwadze fakt, że Google to nie jest źródło godne zaufania, i możesz znaleźć tam mnóstwo fałszywych informacji.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że jeżeli umie się z niego korzystać, może dostarczyć ciekawych informacji. Wystarczy np. nieco rozbudować zapytanie i już OP ma od czego zacząć: http://bit.ly/2pIg4Z2.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Co nie zmienia faktu, że jeżeli umie się z niego korzystać, może dostarczyć ciekawych informacji. Wystarczy np. nieco rozbudować zapytanie i już OP ma od czego zacząć: http://bit.ly/2pIg4Z2.


Używam Googla bardzo dużo, i często udaje mi się coś znaleźć, ale kosztem frustracji z powodu konieczności przedzierania się przez tysiące stron zawierających wiadomości błędne, nieaktualne lub wręcz fałszywe. Jeżeli jest jakaś możliwość szukania w bardziej zorganizowanych źródłach, to oczywiście daję im pierwszeństwo.


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie wiem co w tym jest zabawnego.
> Jeżeli sama dobrze rozumiesz ten termin to nie powinnaś mieć problemów z jego wyjaśnieniem, i odsyłać do Googla. Nota bene, kiepska to propozycja, mając na uwadze fakt, że Google to nie jest źródło godne zaufania, i możesz znaleźć tam mnóstwo fałszywych informacji.
> Poza tym, to nie jest forum dla ekonomistów, a także nie możesz oczekiwać, że wszyscy znają się na wszystkim.
> Czy ty na przykład wiesz co to jest "preparation and brief"?




Jeśli pytanie cię nie interesuje albo nie masz pojęcia o co chodzi to nie wiem dlaczego się tu wypowiadasz, zwłaszcza w taki bardzo arogancki i nieprzyjemny sposób. Ale przejrzałam twoje inne wypowiedzi i widzę, że to w twoim przypadku raczej klasyka, więc po prostu od teraz będę cię ignorowała.

W pierwszej wypowiedzi przytoczyłam konkretne tłumaczenie ("propozycja wartości"), które znalazłam wcześniej w słownikach i spytałam, czy jest poprawne, bo sama mam wątpliwości.

I jak najbardziej dla mnie jest to zabawne, że na niemieckim, hiszpańskim i angielskim forum wordreference uzyskuję pomoc jeśli jest mi potrzebna, natomiast w polskiej części ludzie reagują irytacją, chamstwem i próbą dowartościowania się, że w ogóle ktoś ośmiela się zadać pytanie. Ale ok, "różnice kulturowe". (Wygoogluj jeśli nie rozumiesz).

Nie, nie znam się na wszystkim. Ale różnica między nami jest taka, że jak sama widzę temat, na którym się nie znam to nie wchodzę, żeby podważyć w ogóle sens zadawania pytania, bo to idiotyczne zachowanie.


----------



## Polilotte

"Companies are intrigued by the attractive value proposition that virtualization presents".
*Firmy są zainteresowane atrakcyjną formą komunikacji marketingowej jakiej dostarcza wirtualizacja *


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Jeśli pytanie cię nie interesuje albo nie masz pojęcia o co chodzi to nie wiem dlaczego się tu wypowiadasz, zwłaszcza w taki bardzo arogancki i nieprzyjemny sposób. Ale przejrzałam twoje inne wypowiedzi i widzę, że to w twoim przypadku raczej klasyka, więc po prostu od teraz będę cię ignorowała.
> 
> W pierwszej wypowiedzi przytoczyłam konkretne tłumaczenie ("propozycja wartości"), które znalazłam wcześniej w słownikach i spytałam, czy jest poprawne, bo sama mam wątpliwości.
> 
> I jak najbardziej dla mnie jest to zabawne, że na niemieckim, hiszpańskim i angielskim forum wordreference uzyskuję pomoc jeśli jest mi potrzebna, natomiast w polskiej części ludzie reagują irytacją, chamstwem i próbą dowartościowania się, że w ogóle ktoś ośmiela się zadać pytanie. Ale ok, "różnice kulturowe". (Wygoogluj jeśli nie rozumiesz).
> 
> Nie, nie znam się na wszystkim. Ale różnica między nami jest taka, że jak sama widzę temat, na którym się nie znam to nie wchodzę, żeby podważyć w ogóle sens zadawania pytania, bo to idiotyczne zachowanie.


Zastanów się nad własną wypowiedzią.


----------

